
Join GitLab's March Issue Bash - dwaxe
https://about.gitlab.com/2017/02/10/gitlab-issue-bash-march-2017/
======
jasim
I'd love to know what the magic recipe that GitLab uses to be so prominently
in-your-face at all times on HN.

~~~
Latty
It feels pretty obvious to me - it's a well managed, useful product that
offers a hosted version for free for any use, and it's truly universal - there
aren't many developers who don't want source code control.

There is also the 'FOSS version of a popular proprietary thing' angle and the
openness of the project that means there is more news about it to post.

In general, it feels pretty natural to me it would get posted about a lot, and
upvoted a lot.

~~~
sytse
Thanks, but I agree with the sentiment that it we're a lot of HN these days, I
can see people getting tired of it.

Frankly, I didn't expect the issue bash to get upvoted. We have our postmortem
coming in a few minutes. I'm sure that will be much discussed here. We
considered postponing that post but we promised it for this week and feel like
we owe it to our users.

I've instructed all our people not to submit articles to HN but we can't
prevent others from posting.

------
Yhippa
Off topic but I saw one of the prizes is something called PocketCHIP. Googled
what that was and actually tried it out on the product detail page
([https://getchip.com/pages/pocketchip](https://getchip.com/pages/pocketchip)).
I really like this thing and had never heard of it until now. It's a very cool
gadget. I just might have to get this. In addition to helping squash some bugs
of course.

~~~
j_s
I got one for Christmas; first thing I did was apt-get install ssh-client.

The built-in keyboard is hard on the thumbs (especially trying to play games?)
but can't think of anything else wrong with it in my limited experience so
far. You can use an external keyboard or game controller.

The built-in tutorial and help system has a uniquely appealing attitude, I
don't really know how else to explain it - it _feels_ right. They've managed
to hit their target market right on the bulls-eye! Here is a nice 3rd-party
usability tips blog post: [http://www.stevencombs.com/chip/2016/06/28/ten-
things-about-...](http://www.stevencombs.com/chip/2016/06/28/ten-things-about-
pocket-chip.html)

------
wazanator
Not using "How to git involved" was a missed opportunity.

Jokes aside anyone know what happened to their swag shop? The post reminded me
that I was going to pickup a shirt awhile back but never did and now their
shop is giving a 404.

~~~
Perihelion
We're in the process of migrating the swag store to another provider. Shoot me
an email (see bio) and I'll see what I can do for you in the mean time.

